# Baking soda for sheep?



## Iceblink (Dec 6, 2008)

I have been reading in the vet section here how some people offer their goats free choice baking soda. Should I do that for my little sheep? I do offer them loose sheep minerals, but I move their pen every day and the new pasture is pretty lush. They have both had their first overeating vaccine, but should they have baking soda or tums or something like that to help prevent bloat? 

Also, how do you all keep your minerals/feed/other supplements dry when they are out and about? Or do you only offer them inside?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I only offer my goats their minerals inside their barn but in high humidity they still get wet and look like wet sand. Goats still eat it though.

Dont know about sheep's needs - will let someone else answer that


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

Honestly I have baking soda out at all times - but don't know if the sheep get into it or not. The minerals are completely different for sheep and goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

it says yes ...in this link below...it's good for sheep... :wink: :greengrin:

Stacey had posted prior....about homesteadingtoday in your other post.. when you were asking for a good sheep site..... :wink: :greengrin: 
http://homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=56906


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Yep, baking soda is good for sheep as well. :wink:


----------

